# Bats in the Attic



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Guys:
We have an old log cabin that has a number of bats in the attic. The cabin is full of gaps. I have installed a bat house nearby. It is working, but not all the bats use it. Is there a repellant (sp?...repellent) that works? Mothballs do not seem to have any effect. Do the sonic devices work? I know plugging the holes is the only real way, but it is a ton of work. I need a quick fix!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

try a strobe light, it works for squirels/raccoons, might just work for bats. Make sure you plug ALL holes/gaps after the bats are out or it will be a long fight.

HOpe this helps

J-


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

my ole lady ive never called her a log cabin usually just call her my anchor has a few bats in her belfree i guess you could call it her attic i never could get them out so i just learned to deal with it.


on a serious note ive heard the dryer sheets like bounce may help the stronger the fruity flowery stink the better good luck


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

You could try putting screen over all the gaps attached with push pins or staples. Just make sure you leave them one exit. Then one night after dusk when they all fly out to eat close up the last hole.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

A dozen guys with 12 Gage bird shot when they drop out of the eves at dusk is really fun, and helps thin them out. A challenge to hit them indeed.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Paul Thompson said:


> A dozen guys with 12 Gage bird shot when they drop out of the eves at dusk is really fun, and helps thin them out. A challenge to hit them indeed.


Is this even legal?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know if it is or not, it was forty years ago when we were kids when we shot them. Our old house had 100 fly out of the eves every night in the summer. Some flew around inside too. We used tennis rackets inside though.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I think they are protected now..............we also used to shoot them all the time back in the early 60s...........sure was a challenge.

As far as the attic............two "hungry cats" put in the attic for a day or two will keep them at bay.....for a while anyways.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Madduck98 said:


> You could try putting screen over all the gaps attached with push pins or staples. Just make sure you leave them one exit. Then one night after dusk when they all fly out to eat close up the last hole.


 This is about the only true way to get rid of them. Dryer sheets and moth balls don't really do a good job. As for your bat house, they like to roost in them sometimes, but why live in a condo, when they can live in a penthouse(your attic)! My uncle does wildlife control specializing in bats, I can give you his contact number if you want to pm me. It's not a cheap fix however...


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Bats in the attic huh?! Sounds like a personal problem....haha. Just kiddin. Sonic devices sounds like your best bet for your situation.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

After agging some it is not recommended that one handle them-even touching. RABIES.


----------

